# Need advice on sawing a Spalted Curly Maple log



## TimberCraft (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm just found this log in the city burn pile. It didnt make the fire because when I was dropping off some branches from a yard clean up I noticed the ripley surface of the log. Curly Maple!! well Spalted Curly Maple!! lol Its pretty dried out looking but seams to be soild. 
The question I'd like to ask is how I should go about slicing it up on a bandsaw? Being curly, is there a certain way it should be cut? Flat sawn? quatered? It has a few deep checks so do I need to cut the log with that in mind?
From the pictures can anyone tell me how they would cut it?

Thank You,
Johnny


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I believe that the figure will be most expressed by flat sawing.


----------



## Scsmith42 (Jan 26, 2011)

I concur with Danny's recommendation - flat sawn will yield your best figure on that particular log.


----------



## MNgary (Oct 13, 2011)

Depends on how you plan to use it. Do you want to turn a vase, make a curved lid for a jewelry box, create thin stock/veneers, use it for marquetry, a top or drawer front or any number of other applications. To me, there is no one simple solution.

I've seen too many one-way thinking re "best". IMHO, you need to decide the best use for it and then decide how to proceed.

Way too many opinions that do not consider all possible applications.

Just my opinion.


----------



## TimberCraft (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you WDHLT15 and Scsmith. Also, MNgary, you bring up some great points. It made me step back and think. I dont have the equipment for turning but a bandsaw box is something I can try. I'll chop off a 12" section of the log for that purpose. That leaves 40" of log to cut 4/4 stock. 
I just went to Grizzly in Springfielld and picked up a 17" Bandsaw (GO513X2). I got a 1" resaw blade with it. I'll finish putting the saw together tonight and see what this log has inside. I'll post some pictures. Thanks guys…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I would flat saw.

Looking forward to the posts of what is made from this.


----------



## Nad (Feb 15, 2013)

That looks to be "sound standing splat" ! nice catch- flat sawing would be my pick.
Cheers


----------



## Nad (Feb 15, 2013)

It is a branch and will not yield a huge amount of dimensional lumber so many good sawyers would though cut thick flat sawed slabs giving you "more options" once dry.
looking at the photos again I would likely split the log down the center fallowing the natural check -then the wood will tell you what it can do for you, or you can do fro it 

Dan


----------



## Nad (Feb 15, 2013)

http://muchmaple.com/category/wood-for-sale/natural-edge-slabs/

here is a link to my sawyer Andy at Much Maple,com he has at least 200 000 board feet and the most amazing salection of Sound spalted /figured maple you will find anywhere

Good luck


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd make various sizes of blanks for turning. You could sell them for about 18$ to 45$ each depending on size.


----------



## TimberCraft (Mar 6, 2013)

Nad, I just checked out your sawyer Andys website and wow he has an amazing inventory. I wish I had someone around here like that.

I tried to cut the log in that nature check but all the limbs that are sticking out kinda put me off that mark. I ended up doing what you said and sliced it right down the middle. This is what I ended up with…Not sure what to think really. The curly is not really strong at first glance but I have to take into consideration that the 1" resaw blade is pretty coarse. I was really surprized how easy it was to feed it into the new bandsaw. It cut that log like butter..lol I'm totally hooked. 
I'd love some feed back on the grain.


----------



## TimberCraft (Mar 6, 2013)

Russ, Turning is something on my list to learn… I've been looking around this site at the beautiful work you guys produce. I just dont have the equipment to do any turning. Maybe if I have some decent parts left for turning I can send you some if you like.


----------



## TimberCraft (Mar 6, 2013)

Here's one more… I cant wait to finish slabing it tomorrow.


----------



## WoodYard (Feb 26, 2010)

I'd consider milling into natural edged slabs. And the checks won't matter much.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Why does everyone say flat saw? Quarter sawn Curly Maple gun stocks look the best. Just curious.


----------



## TimberCraft (Mar 6, 2013)

Upadate: I'm working on a jig to hold the half round logs. The idea is to cut 6/4 slabs. I also noticed that the logs are checking even more now i split it in half. It's getting me nervous that wont be able to use full width boards. Will just see how it ends up. I'll post some pictures of the jig in action on the bandsaw.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

That is some awesome looking slabs!!!


----------



## TimberCraft (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm loving the new bandsaw (grizzly go513×2). I just split this piece of fire wood open and i just found some cool splating. Sweet


----------

